# Where's you picture of this pose?



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks to Dinsdale... I've hijacked this picture











Where's your picture??????

Here's mine:


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Does it count if one of the pictures is after bath??


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Michelle4 said:


> Does it count if one of the pictures is after bath??


 
Sure! She's just practicing....


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

all his best shots are when hes sleeping anyway LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy after her ACL surgery last year....


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Sure! She's just practicing....


 
The first picture is about a week and a half of bringing Molly home. My husband and I were so happy to see her sleep like that. We knew she was really comfortable in her new home!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Not quite a puppy...but will this do?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I have TONS of those!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's not the whole body but you can imagine










And with grandma sleeping til I woke her up


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Aww Tink always has her monkey, doesn't she?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy after her ACL surgery last year....


Wow!! Daisy still looks so comfortable even after surgery!!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine's in my signature but I have plenty more. My husband swears I take more pics of the dogs now than I do of our children!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Two, two, two pics in one!!! (Remember the old doublemint gum commercial?)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So it is true, the furniture is really for the dogs


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Gomez a while back.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet Maggie at 4 months... this is still her favorite position!!!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

And not to leave out the boys...


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Sweet Maggie at 4 months... this is still her favorite position!!!!!


It's gotta be the GR definition of total relaxation, peace, contentment.

dg


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Eclipse95 said:


> Mine's in my signature but I have plenty more.e pics of the dogs now than I do of our children!


Ummm.....guilty!! They're just so much more* willing* to have their pictures taken!! I make a calendar every year for my mom with a collage for each month, so it ends up with about 100 pics, and I really have to try to make them not all dog pics! At least I can get a lot of "kids and dogs" pics, so it still counts as kids, right?:uhoh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

moverking said:


> Aww Tink always has her monkey, doesn't she?


Yes she does, sometimes it's hard to get an indoor picture with out it. (monkeys are not allowed outside) LOL 

I love all these pics by the way. You can tell how loved and comfortable are furbabies are.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Coffee'sDad said:


> It's gotta be the GR definition of total relaxation, peace, contentment.
> 
> dg


That's so true!! I think they sleep that way when they are very comfortable with their lives and their situation. Its a very vulnerable position and they have to be very trusting of us.

Here's one more of my Border Collie rescue on her first night here.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Eclipse95 said:


> Mine's in my signature but I have plenty more. My husband swears I take more pics of the dogs now than I do of our children!





Sunny Delight said:


> Ummm.....guilty!! They're just so much more* willing* to have their pictures taken!! I make a calendar every year for my mom with a collage for each month, so it ends up with about 100 pics, and I really have to try to make them not all dog pics! At least I can get a lot of "kids and dogs" pics, so it still counts as kids, right?:uhoh:


I have this same problem. And now that I scrapbook, I have more pages done of Tinkerbell than I do my daughter. and the ones of my daughter... most include Tinkerbell.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

in position, and getting neck and belly scratches - she was very annoyed at me interrupting her daddy time with the flash of the camera


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do yours do the wiggle and scooch on their back before they are completely comfortable, Lilah does.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Do yours do the wiggle and scooch on their back before they are completely comfortable, Lilah does.


Oh yeah, and if it happens to be on your lap too bad and if next to you and you get pushed off the couch or bed...what did you expect the couch and bed belong to them.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Coffee was stone cold asleep when I took this, and about 20 others, with a flash... she never woke up. Wish I could sleep like that, butt then again I'm not her age. hehehehe.

dg


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

here's rach's belly!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's baby Lucy. She doesn't sleep this way that often any more.










This one is Desi. It is her most common position.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Beau in his favorite position.








And Bama sleeping


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Raining so DH plays w/Sweet Katie inside.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Do yours do the wiggle and scooch on their back before they are completely comfortable, Lilah does.


Hunter wiggles and scootches on his back when he's trying to tell us and his fur brother he wants to PLAY!!!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

heres Roxy's.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here's Rosie......


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Travis and Rusty


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny:








Jasper:








Sissy Jasmine:








Cousin Obi:








Most recent (adopted) foster, Forrest:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are 3 photos of Natasha.... 
Her age in the various photos: 8 weeks, 9 months and 1 year.

Christine


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Danny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found this thread for Danny's picture! And I see you have other belly sleepers as well! Cousins, even!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Here are 3 photos of Natasha....
> Her age in the various photos: 8 weeks, 9 months and 1 year.
> 
> Christine



That last one of Tasha is pushing risque!! Did you get her permission before posting it? She wouldn't want to one day run for office and find out that pics like these of her had been posted on the internet!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I shouldn't overlook these 3 photos of Natasha's puppies.... 

The first two photos are of Magnum Moose. In the first his is resting in a pile of puppies at 4 weeks old. 

The second photo is of Tobi...around 5 weeks old.

And in the third Magnum Moose is about 6 weeks old and 
stretched out on the cool tile of the patio.

Christine


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> That last one of Tasha is pushing risque!! Did you get her permission before posting it? She wouldn't want to one day run for office and find out that pics like these of her had been posted on the internet!!


What can I say.... the girl is shameless.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Eric and Taz on the sofa. She is a daddy's girl if I ever saw one.









And everyone obviously got into bed before I did...Taz is right smack in the middle


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

sorta...









Geddy...








(yes she was begging lol)


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a great thread! Here are some of Daisy over the year.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

These are all so cute! Love them! This is Griff upside down:


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

here's a recent one...he didn't quite get the leg up yet LOL but his face is priceless


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

We get to see alot of bellies around here too!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't see Joe doing this too often, but Sam is always on his back - and sometimes wearing my housecoat!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That one of Sam in your houserobe just cracks me up. In fact this whole thread is very funny.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy enjoys that sleeping position as well!!


----------

